# Ovarian Cancer



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Bless you for rescuing your pups. 

I am not familiar with Ovarian Cancer and hope someone here can help you with it. 

As far as Metacam, we used it briefly for one of our goldens with severe hip dysplasia and orthopedic issues, after Rimadyl, another anti-inflammatory, caused some liver issues. It worked, but he died of hemangiosarcoma a short time later so I don't know about long term effectiveness. 

Ask your vet if she can also take supplements like glucosamine and chondrontin and omega 3 fish oils, which also help with hip issues and arthritis. When our Barkley was undergoing chemotherapy last year we were allowed to keep him on these and in fact the oncologist recommended increasing the Omega 3 fish oils (DHA, EPA amounts) to anti-inflammatory levels (30 mgs for every 10 pounds of weight) to help with the chemotherapy drugs. 

Also, if your girl doesn't undergo chemotherapy for her cancer and you can find a canine acupuncturist--acupuncture can help with the arthritis. Acupuncture while undergoing chemotherapy is generally not recommended because the acupuncture stimulates new cell growth, including the cancer cells. Otherwise it's great for anti-inflammatory relief for arthritis and orthopedic issues, as well as allergies.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thank you for taking this girl in!! 

I have had good results with Metacam; both long time and on an as needed basis.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Is there a vet school or canine oncology practice where you could get an opinion? Bless you all for giving her a loving home when she needs ( and deserves ) it most. Please keep us posted as to how she's doing.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

The University of Pennsylvania has an excellent vet school and animal hospital. Schools will always take on the unusual cases as well as the ordinary when other vets can not handle. Usually the primary vet needs to do a referral.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hi, Welcome to you and your pups. 

I'm sorry to hear about your girl's Ovarian Cancer. Unfortunately I don't have any experience with it, so I can't be help to you.. I do have a former puppy mill momma that I adopted through one of the NC Golden Rescues. She was 2 when I adopted her, she is 6 now. I have a pretty good idea what you are probably going through and may be of help to you with her. 
Feel free to PM me with any questions.

I haven't had a puppy in more than 15 years. I recently adopted a 2 yr. old golden boy from my County Humane Society-it's been such a long time since I've had a youngster in the house, it's almost like having a puppy again in some ways.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tuckerbailey*

TuckerBailey

You and your wife are so wonderful for saving this girl!!!

In the past the vet has prescribed Rimadyl and then adequin injections for our dogs that had arthritis. The vet showed my Hubby how to give the injections and Ken said it was easy-Our Smooch, took them with no problem and it helped her.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Kudos to you for taking this girl. While I don't have any experience with ovarian cancer in dogs, I worked for years (now retired) as an oncology nurse in gyn oncology. We are the referral centre for ovarian cancer for the maritime provinces. If there is any indication the cancer has spread,in humans ,chemo consisting of 6 cycles of taxol/carboplatin are given three weeks apart. These drugs are considered low on the nausea-causing scale althouigh some patients do have a problem with nausea. Taxol has been known to cause allergic reactions, usually seen within the first 15 min of infusion. Some of our patients get numbness in their extremeties as a side effect of taxol. Generally, it is well tolerated and has a good "response " rate.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Bless you for rescuing this special girl. We adopted a 5 yo with lymphoma while she was going through chemo. We had our beautiful Tasha for a year and a half. You will find they are so greatful and loving. We recently adopted a 12 yo who had a mast cell tumor removed from under her tongue. She is currently undergoing chemo and is tolerating it well. As Dallas Gold recommended, we use glucosamine and chondrontin and fish oil for arthritis.

I have no experience with ovarian cancer but would recommend a visit with an oncologist for recommendations on things that you can do to make your girl comfortable. We would love to see pictures of all your pups. Please know you are all in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

I have no experience or knowledge of canine ovarian cancer, but I do know about rescued seniors. We may not have them as long, but the time we have is very special - a lifetime's worth of love and an eerie wisdom packed into months or years. 

Thank you. She's lucky and so are you!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks for taking in that poor girl. We give our Atticus glycoflex tablets (Glucosamine) that seems to help with his arthritis. Perhaps a supplement to what you're already giving her?

I hope her remaining days are filled with love and happiness--and again, Bless YOU for taking her in. You are angels.

SJ


----------



## tuckerbailey (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks folks for all of the advice. With respect to the cancer our vets are Penn vet school grads so have access to exceptional treatment and info there. We will know more in a week or so. She is on fish oil and joint supplements and today had her first dose of Metacam. Seemed to help certainly for a bit. I am going to ask the vet about acupuncture and correct dose of fish oil. She is right now sleeping on the 300$ orthopedic dog bed next to our bed. 
Odd how life changes so quickly. At the beginning of the new year we had the puppy mill girl and my beloved Tucker. We lost Tucker to HSA late January and now we have 3 dogs!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I just want to mention I have had great success using acupuncture with two of my dogs. One has a problem with arthritis in the spine and the other had osteosarcoma. My rehab/acupuncture vet felt there was no problem using accupuncture with cancer patients both of the human and canine sort. I know in the case of my dogs it was a great help. It kept my dog with cancer comfortable for longer than anyone expected. He also took 2 types of pain meds, gabapentin which is used for chronic pain conditions and he also took Rimadyl. In the case of my arthritic dog, she uses Denamarin which contains SamE to help with a feeling of wellness and the accupuncture. She was having many more incidents of lameness before she started on accupuncture and a physical therapy program for strengthening and improving her joint mobility.

Thank-you for rescuing your little family and especially for taking in a dog with special needs.


----------



## tuckerbailey (Feb 3, 2011)

Just a quick update. AnnaBelle (the name the rescue gave her) seems to be doing better with the Metacam. After 4-5 days of medication she seemingly arises from a lying position with more ease. I believe she is moving better in general. She simply looks more comfortable. Also there is no apparent reaction to the drug.
We will find out more about the cancer later in the week and any suggested course of action. I do appreciate all of the responses and suggestions. It does help considerably. As for all of the thanks on rescuing her, I think anyone on this forum and particularly the responders here would do the same. Frankly she is an easy dog. Has all the good traits of a golden. Much easier than the puppy mill breeder girl we have who is probably about 7 now. SHe spent the first 5 years of her life producing puppys penned up in a stacked cage..little human interaction and what was there was negative. We have had her two years. BUt that is a story for another day. !!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So glad to hear AnnaBelle is doing better. Hope you get good news at the vet this week. Thank you for rescuing.


----------



## cprcheetah (Apr 26, 2009)

Bless you for taking in sweet AnnaBelle. I would add Glucosamine/Chondroitin as it will help lubricate her joints. Shellie has hip dysplasia and it really helps her. I have Meloxicam (generic metacam) for her bad bad days, but the gluc/chon and Fish Oil really help her so those days aren't very common.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm glad she is responding to the medication.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Annabelle*

I am sure that Annabelle loves you and your wife very, very, much and I know she will repay you tenfold with her love.

Let us know how she is doing and when you find out about the cancer.

So glad the Metacam is helping.

Please tell your wife, that I think you and she are very special.


----------



## tuckerbailey (Feb 3, 2011)

Unfortunately we lost our beautiful Annabelle two days ago. We had her two years after adoption...guessing she was around 9 at that time.. Longer than we had thought we might when we adopted her because of her multiple health problems (kidney disease, ovarian cancer, severe arthritis). 

She did have however an incredible personality and indomitable spirit. Just from age alone that we would not have her a long time but her effect on us was profound. In the end we did not know if it was cancer or kidney disease but one thing was clear....she loved us and we loved her.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry about the loss of your girl Annabelle. You gave her 2 years of love and comfort that she probably wouldn't have had otherwise. Run free, Annabelle!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. You gave a rescue girl a good life...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Walter*



tuckerbailey said:


> Unfortunately we lost our beautiful Annabelle two days ago. We had her two years after adoption...guessing she was around 9 at that time.. Longer than we had thought we might when we adopted her because of her multiple health problems (kidney disease, ovarian cancer, severe arthritis).
> 
> She did have however an incredible personality and indomitable spirit. Just from age alone that we would not have her a long time but her effect on us was profound. In the end we did not know if it was cancer or kidney disease but one thing was clear....she loved us and we loved her.


Walter: May sweet Annabelle Rest in Peace. She knew how loved she was, because of you and your wife!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss. Because of you she knew a happy and loving life. And I'm sure she gave the same to you. That's what matters.


----------

